# How do I stop Gentoo from mounting at boot?

## bjorntj

I have a NTFS partition that gets mounted every time I boot, even if I don't have an entry for this partition in fstab...

How do I stop Gentoo from mounting this partition when booting?

Regards,

BTJ

----------

## mr4v0

Check the netmount script!

----------

## bjorntj

 *mr4v0 wrote:*   

> Check the netmount script!

 

The netmount scripts seems to only apply to network mounts... (as the name of the script also applies...)

BTJ

----------

## gerard27

@mr4vo.

You are confusing NFS with NTFS.

Gerard.

----------

## mr4v0

Oh, my bad.  :Embarassed: 

Why in the world would anyone be using the **** fs?  :Wink: 

----------

## bjorntj

 *mr4v0 wrote:*   

> Oh, my bad. 
> 
> Why in the world would anyone be using the **** fs? 

 

Not because I want to, but I need to be able to dual boot into Windows sometimes...  :Sad: 

BTJ

----------

## mr4v0

I don't think you need the linux NTFS support to do that.

----------

## Rob1n

I've never seen this happening, nor can I find any init scripts that would do this.  Are you certain there's nothing in fstab? And if there isn't, have you tried adding an entry with the nomount option set?

----------

## bjorntj

 *mr4v0 wrote:*   

> I don't think you need the linux NTFS support to do that.

 

Not my question either...

BTJ

----------

## bjorntj

 *Rob1n wrote:*   

> I've never seen this happening, nor can I find any init scripts that would do this.  Are you certain there's nothing in fstab? And if there isn't, have you tried adding an entry with the nomount option set?

 

Yes, I am certain.. it is sda4 that is mounted and grepping for sda4 in fstab gives no result...

No, I haven't tried it yet but I was kind of hoping for å better solution and an explanation to why this is happening...

BTJ

----------

## gerard27

I think it has to do with /etc/init.d/localmount and your

kernel config.

Snippet of localmount:

```

   # Setup Kernel Support for miscellaneous Binary Formats

   local binfmt=$(grep -Fow binfmt_misc /proc/filesystems)

   if [[ -n ${binfmt} ]] && [[ -e /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc ]] ; then

      ebegin $"Mounting misc binary format filesystem"

      mount -t binfmt_misc binfmt_misc /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc \

         -o nodev,noexec,nosuid

      eend $?

   fi

```

How this all works exactly I don't know.

It also might have something to do with pmount.

Sorry I can't be of anymore help.

Gerard.

----------

## ilm2

some automounter ?

- check autofs if you have it

- otherwise ivman or something similar

----------

## bjorntj

Don't have any automounter...

BTJ

----------

## PraetorZero

 *bjorntj wrote:*   

> Don't have any automounter...
> 
> BTJ

 

What if you were to add it to your fstab, but with the noauto option?

----------

## Rob1n

How's it mounted (the ntfs3g driver or the kernel driver)?  Have you tried grepping in /etc/init.d for that the driver name?

----------

## bjorntj

I was thinking about trying that but I was kind of hoping for a better solution...   :Confused: 

BTJ

----------

## bjorntj

 *Rob1n wrote:*   

> How's it mounted (the ntfs3g driver or the kernel driver)?  Have you tried grepping in /etc/init.d for that the driver name?

 

Not sure how, I'll check the next time I boot... Tried grepping in /etc/init.d but didn't find anything...

BTJ

----------

## bjorntj

Actually, I was wrong (I was a bit quick)... It is not an ntfs partition that is being mounted, it is the IBM rescue partition and it it mounted like this..:

```

/dev/sda4 on /media/SERVICEV001 type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,shortname=lower,uid=1000)

```

Does that make more sense?

BTJ

----------

## Rob1n

 *bjorntj wrote:*   

> Does that make more sense?

 

Not a lot, no - I still can't see any reason it'd be automounted (and as it's not an external module then there's not likely to be an extra init script running).  Can you run a grep and check for vfat in either the /etc/fstab or anywhere in /etc/init.d or /etc/conf.d?

----------

## bjorntj

 *Rob1n wrote:*   

>  *bjorntj wrote:*   Does that make more sense? 
> 
> Not a lot, no - I still can't see any reason it'd be automounted (and as it's not an external module then there's not likely to be an extra init script running).  Can you run a grep and check for vfat in either the /etc/fstab or anywhere in /etc/init.d or /etc/conf.d?

 

Did a grep on all those files and directories but didn't find anything...   :Confused: 

BTJ

----------

## Rob1n

 *bjorntj wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> /dev/sda4 on /media/SERVICEV001 type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,shortname=lower,uid=1000)
> ...

 

Odd mount options as well - which user has ID 1000?

----------

## bjorntj

 *Rob1n wrote:*   

>  *bjorntj wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> 
> /dev/sda4 on /media/SERVICEV001 type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,shortname=lower,uid=1000)
> ...

 

That is the uid for the user that I use....

BTJ

----------

## bjorntj

And that note gave me a "solution"... It does not mount during boot, it gets mounted when I log on to Gnome.....

BTJ

----------

## transient

Most likely then it's gnome's automount daemon. I don't know how to disable it though, but that'd give you something to google.

----------

